# Seaview Handrails?



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Is there any photos of the handrail that are on the Moebius model?I dont recall ever seeing these on the ship.alexander


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Along the missle hatches? I wondered that myself. Never noticed them before.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

A question for other people who've got their model ...

I opened mine and found one of the handholds broken off and nother pretty mangled. Understandable because they're such small parts, but ...

Is there any interest in photoetched replacements? If they were to be done I'd set it up to replace all of them 'cuz a single replacement would look out of place. I'd include a photoetch drilling guide for placement

So, anybody interested? If enough of reply "yes" I'll make the handles available for sale.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

A drilling guide would be great. I was going to break out the Grab Handler and start making grab handles out of brass wire. Only thing I felt was needed was a good drilling guide.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'd rather have a photo-etch radar deflector for the sail.I dont think I will be keeping the hand rails,they just dont look right to me.alexander


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Radar deflector?
In case of asteroids?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Also missing are the mooring cleats around the sail. They are visible in a number of shows including the pilot when Capt. Crane sneaks aboard the sub.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Also missing are the mooring cleats around the sail. They are visible in a number of shows including the pilot when Capt. Crane sneaks aboard the sub.


I take those with a grain of salt - mainly I think of them along the same lines as the sliding emergency hatch that doesn't match up with swing-away one on the model. It won't be any trouble to add them and then people can decide for themselves whether to add them.

Falcon - you've got it. Radar dish to be included. I'll figure out some way to do a mandrel so people can mold it to the dish shape.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Falcon - you've got it. Radar dish to be included. I'll figure out some way to do a mandrel so people can mold it to the dish shape.


Some armor p-e sets come with a resin mandrel to form the part over. Nothing fancy just a flat backed bit of resin.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's pretty much what I was thinking, DJ. I'll be making the master out of Alves and then give it to Gill for casting.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Also missing are the mooring cleats around the sail. They are visible in a number of shows including the pilot when Capt. Crane sneaks aboard the sub.


Mooring cleats are turned upside down when the sub is underway. Also, the model is of the 2 filming Seaviews, not the sets themselves.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, over at the SM board I've had a request for the ladder rungs running up the side of the sail, so I'll be adding those to the fret as well. Just what I need right now ... MORE work


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Mooring cleats are turned upside down when the sub is underway. Also, the model is of the 2 filming Seaviews, not the sets themselves.


Well yeah the model is based on one of two filming miniatures. But then it begs the question... are we making a model of a studio prop, or a model of what the prop was supposed to represent?

I just mentioned the cleats as they are visible in photos and if you wanted to make a dock scene, etc. the do show. It would be cool to have the side island door opened with a guy standing there uncoiling a rope from the cleat, etc.

Speaking of which, wasnt there a drydock diorama in an old Seaview Soundings magazine?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> But then it begs the question... are we making a model of a studio prop, or a model of what the prop was supposed to represent?


Ah... the great philosophical debate - an extension of the "surface version" or the "submerged version" or the "movie version" question. 

I think of it like when making an X-wing, update the cockpit to match the full-sized set, not the filming miniature.



djnick66 said:


> It would be cool to have the side island door opened with a guy standing there uncoiling a rope from the cleat, etc.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You mean kinda like this: http://www.rokket.biz/models/modelsweb/rokket/u557/finished.shtml
> ...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Ah... the great philosophical debate - an extension of the "surface version" or the "submerged version" or the "movie version" question.
> 
> I think of it like when making an X-wing, update the cockpit to match the full-sized set, not the filming miniature.
> 
> ...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> . . . Looking at that model, do people think it would be sacrilege to "dirty down" the Seaview? (Yes, it would be "wrong" to add the oilcanning, but the rust stains and all could look pretty cool.)


Considering the number of times the _Seaview_ slammed bow-first into the bottom, survived mine and depth charge explosions, and was manhandled (monsterhandled?) by giant monsters, it's amazing the sub managed to stay so clean!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

The Enterprise never got a scratch until the Wrath of Khan. Seems kinda a strange that even with the new episodes CGI she still never got a scratch.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Just had a thought.. supposed the seaview had been lost at sea under "mysterious" circumstances, and it just resurfaced in our times, weather beaten, covered in barnacles and the like.

And the crew was something like "Pirate of the Carrabean's Black pearl crew?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Since the 17' Seaview had no handrails I will remove mine.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I've yet to decide on how I'll do mine.... They look like they'll give the model a bit extra depth of character though. Yes there are no hand rails on the 17' version nor are they on Frank barrs well researched blue prints. (Just a side note - niether are the window frames drawn on them either.)

Yet on the studio sets the hand rails are there as well as an extra set down the middle on the origional movie set.( I only mention the later because the first season was the 8 window configeration before it's FS1 refit) It's how Capt' Crane hauled his yellow suited butt to the open missile silo in chapter 25. But as always with models like this it is ultimately what we as the builder likes as a finished piece. 

God more to ponder and be undecisive about when mine get here down under thru postal and customs.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Since the 17' Seaview had no handrails I will remove mine.


The topside of the 17-footer.

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Seaview/sea17.jpg


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Well I'll be dipped. Hummm. I guess they were removed during the restoration. Never noticed them before. Someone will have to come up with some new ones because I've already read of some being broken off.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Accurate or not, those handrails look a bit goofy IMO.

File `em down I say!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

On a real submarine, handrails and other protrusions are only put on when the ship is going into dock. On the way out, deck hands break down the poles and chains and put them into large bags and take them below and stow them. The bridge railing on top of the sail is put up and taken down by the off duty quartermaster--I know that from personal experience.

I ALWAYS seemed to be the one to have to do it.  That was some heavy stuff to have to haul up in bags up to the top of the sail. And, oh, what fun to be up there with seasickness, vertigo, and very little to steady yourself with on a rolling slick deck. Not a secure feeling despite the safety harness. However, I was always ready to projectile vomit in the direction of the OOD but never got that sick and lucky. :devil:

If you're doing an underway representation of the _Seaview_, I'd recommend leaving as much of that stuff off as possible. But then, the protrusions from the sail that should, on a real sub, be retracted, are often visible underwater on the_ Seaview_.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If it's any consolation, the 8-1/2' model did not have the hand holds.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> On a real submarine, handrails and other protrusions are only put on when the ship is going into dock. On the way out, deck hands break down the poles and chains and put them into large bags and take them below and stow them. The bridge railing on top of the sail is put up and taken down by the off duty quartermaster--I know that from personal experience.
> 
> I ALWAYS seemed to be the one to have to do it.  That was some heavy stuff to have to haul up in bags up to the top of the sail. And, oh, what fun to be up there with seasickness, vertigo, and very little to steady yourself with on a rolling slick deck. Not a secure feeling despite the safety harness. However, I was always ready to projectile vomit in the direction of the OOD but never got that sick and lucky. :devil:
> 
> If you're doing an underway representation of the _Seaview_, I'd recommend leaving as much of that stuff off as possible. But then, the protrusions from the sail that should, on a real sub, be retracted, are often visible underwater on the_ Seaview_.


My thoughts too. Streamline the thing as best you can.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I definitely plan to do some kind of subtle weathering on the Seaview--there's a little bit of wash streaking down from the limber holes on the 17-footer visible in some surface shots but I will probably do some streaking on the manta fins and elsewhere to give it a little bit more scale and realism. The paint jobs done on these ships were sometimes pretty ragged just because the TV technology of the time was never going to register that much detail--when you look at the hi-def transfers on the DVDs, particularly with the yellow drones in "The Machines Strike Back," the paint jobs are incredibly sloppy. I think the Seaview probably would have been aged a bit more if anyone had known the show was going to eventually be viewed the way it can be today.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I have to admit, the Seaview on film was a beauty, but in person out of the water they looked horrible. As with most FX the filmed version is a lot better looking than the real thing. Except the refit Enterprise which I understand was a masterpiece for ST:TMP.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

>>Shrug<<... I've always loved the Seaview in water or out.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> . . . That was some heavy stuff to have to haul up in bags up to the top of the sail. And, oh, what fun to be up there with seasickness, vertigo, and very little to steady yourself with on a rolling slick deck. Not a secure feeling despite the safety harness. However, I was always ready to projectile vomit in the direction of the OOD but never got that sick and lucky. :devil:


Is that what they mean by "gross insubordination"?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Is that what they mean by "gross insubordination"?


Only if caught telling on myself (bragging to someone that I did it on purpose). Otherwise, it's just a SNAFU! Honest! :devil:

BTW: My _Seaview_ is going to be somewhat idealized in regards to the hand holds and some of the other features. I'm also not going to put the flying sub hangar in it and will just glue the hangar door in place. I plan to light the interior simply with white LEDs and use colored LEDs for the running lights.

Not sure what colors to use on the exterior. The primer idea sounds good though.


----------

